#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  السلام عليكم...

## arsenal lover

اهلا بكل ابناء مصر.....

كنت مشترك فى منتدى جزائرى وبعدين قولت اشوف منتدى مصرى بنفس الاسم بحثت فى جوجل عن ابناء مصر فوجدت هذا المنتدى ...

اتمنى تقبلونى معكم عضو خفيف ع قلوب الموجودين جميعا....

----------


## nour2005

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً وسهلاً بك arsenal lover
منوّر بيتك منتدى أبناء مصر
خالص الأمنيات لك بقضاء وقت سعيد ومفيد

----------


## سوما

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
*برحب بيك ابن من إبناء مصر ..
وان شاء الله تقضى وقت مفيد وطيب وسعيد ..
*

----------

